# Alas poor Yorick...



## svalbard (Oct 23, 2015)

The skull of a Roman soldier from Gaul 54-55BC. With blade in situ.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 23, 2015)

Tell me, Marcus Tacitus, when did you first notice your headache?


----------



## J Riff (Oct 23, 2015)

I should never have insulted that Conan guy.


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 23, 2015)

I was never certain what he'd meant when he said, 'In one ear and out the other'.
Fool me: I thought it was a metaphor.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 23, 2015)

Acupuncture is so overrated.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 24, 2015)

So I says to his big Gaul, 'Oh yeah, what are you gunna do about it?'


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 1, 2015)

That's how they cured headaches before aspirin was invented.


----------

